# AEP Stabilizers



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

Anyone 

Does AEP have a web site? 
Has anyone been shooting thier pruducts that could give me some feedback? I am on the west coast and have only seen one of thier stabilizers, it had an angled connector and I was curious how if any this helps. I was impressed with the appearance of thier product but have been unable to try one on my bow. I am currently shooting a Scepter III with Nitrous cams.


Thank You 
Martin Mike


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.aeparchery.com/ Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*AEP*

They do make a very good product and it performs very well.. The slant is like a penjellum (spelling?) it always wants to rest at the bottom of the valley. The same place you want your bow to rest, in the middle.. You won't be dissapointed in their products.


----------



## hillbilly (May 18, 2003)

The web site didn't show much. I sure wish they would be at the IBO Southern Triple Crown shoots. I have one of the 18" with a side bar in black. Wanted to find out if they have one to match the Hoyt flame. Or a silver in the 24"


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

*AEP*

I have been shooting their products for 2 years now and doubt very much that i will be shooting anything else. 

Nunzio is a very helpful and kind person that will do just bout anythinghe can to help you out. 

They have some new products this year that needs to be checked out.

They do offer the silver stabilizers and have a few colors to chose from.

When I last talked to him in S.C. he was going to be in Italy for a little while. 

The next shoot that I know he they will be at is Oak ridge Tn. 
But I'm sure that there is someone there at the shop to help out with any questions that you may have.

You can call this number 860-826-7737


----------



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

Do they offer anything shorter for a hunter kind of guy/bow? Something in the 8-12" range.

Thanks,
JMAC


----------



## pikespeep (Feb 23, 2004)

AEP's Web sight is in the same shape it was two months ago when I last visited -- very limited and they don't offer much information. I sure would like to get to know their products better. Are they still in business?"


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Funny have heared much good from the aep. Never seen one.
www.aeparchery.com don't seem to work.
Anyone know where to buy one (thru web) get pics, costs etz???
Heared they are adjustable in length (to balance your bow)???


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

correction Now it works, but doesn't say very much


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I've tried to tell Nunzio he needs a better website but he won't do it. Call the phone number (860-826-7737) listed there if you have any more questions.

I guess he is working on the website a little after all. It is better now than he used to have.


----------



## 1moyard (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hunter class stab*

Yes he makes a very nice setup for the hunter class and also offers a few different types with back bars and built in wrist straps. Give them a try love the weight system that you can adjust how you want more or less.
If not for AEP would have to go back to my Vibracheck 3D pro
Tim


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

I picked up a 30 " and a side rod from him in gold while at Louisville.........very nice stuff and very adjustable.
Best part about the 30" is that it is very stable in the wind compared to my Easton.I think the holes and shorter length of it are the key factors in helping it become so wind -freindly.
Needless to say I'll be using at outdoor shoots this year.It looks very sharp on the gold highlights on the Super-nova too!
He's also not over priced like some of the stabilizers out there seem to be getting.
Jerry


----------



## Martin Mike (Dec 7, 2003)

Thank You for all of the feedback I am going to keep my eye out for one to try.

Martin Mike


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

At Myrtle Beach, he said he would be at the Redding shoot, if that helps.


----------



## Freezen (Nov 19, 2002)

*Websites*

Are there any websites where you can view/order AEP products? I'm very interested in them but cannot find them anywhere.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 21, 2004)

Nunzio does not sell to dealers, you can only buy his product thru A.E.P. (his business) I looked for him at Atlantic City but I see now that he is in Italy. keep trying to contact him, you won't be disappointed in his products.


----------



## Robert Prouty (Mar 11, 2010)

This is by far the best product for anyone, quality, quality that states it all.
I have the 30" front and a v bar w/2 10" all have quick disconnects and perform .


----------

